# Magnum 350. Can you polish the water all the time?



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a standard 55g with a Marineland Tidepool II wet / dry sump. A few weeks ago i added a Marinlenad Magnum 350, and set it up to "polish" the water because i could never get it "perfect."
Within a 2 hour period i could already see a noticable difference.

My question here is, is it bad to continuosly "polish" the water; I.E. Always leave the 350 setup for polishing? I know the manual says "for periodic water piolishing," but are there any downsides to leave it setup for polishing all of the time?


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

You can leave it running all the time but you will have to clean the pleated filter every couple weeks or it will clog.

Clean it whenever you notice reduced flow.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

BrianNFlint said:


> Clean it whenever you notice reduced flow.


what he said


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I use a Magnum 250 to polish the water, but the pleated filter clogs up within a week or maybe two at the most. I put the blue foam sleeves around the pleated filter and that extends the time before it clogs up.


----------



## northwindtucker (Mar 19, 2008)

Get at least 2 more micron filters. Run one, while one is being cleaned, and one is drying out after cleaning. After bleaching, I find it better to rinse with the jet setting in the shower(winter) or outside with a garden hose and spray nozzle (summer). Then they are as good as new.

I just recently put two blue sleeves over the micron cartridge in my HOT mag. It seemed to fit better. I'm not sure how it's going to work out.


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

awesome. I figured i could, just wanted to make sure.


----------

